# thinking of art therapy?



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried art therapy here? was it useful? I mean actual therapy with an art therapist...I am curious to try this but it seems kind of wishy washy to me so I'm not sure...


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

it works when you get into it. Don't need a therapist though. Just bust out a nice big canvas and have plenty of tools and colors to choose from. Go abstract, try to draw an object nearby, let the creativity flow clean and elegany like spring water, ice and myst all in the same location. Not sure about something? Just go with it and see how it turns out.


----------



## Tenebris In Lux (Dec 5, 2010)

.. Have been doing art for the majority of my life. Sketching is my favoured medium, but I highly encourage to experiment. Art, music, and exercise seem to bust a lot of the pent-up stress that I have.


----------



## augustanew (Apr 5, 2013)

I just finished grad with (art therapy) working on thesis now..i'm actually writing on depersonalization and the use of art therapy, mainly phototherapy. It did wonders for me, that's why i went into the profession.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Love it! Making movies, pictures, dance, painting, etc. All the arts. For me my most healing is creative dancing or emotional dance. I was in a dance movement class with a therapist and it was very healing.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------

